# Naartjie, Litchi and Litchi Lemonade Recipes Wanted



## ddk1979

I tried the new NCV Ripple Reimagined not realising that it had a completely different flavour profile compared to the original NCV Ripple (orange popsicle).

The new NCV Ripple Reimagined is an Ice Cold Litchi Lemonade. I really enjoyed the juice BUT I have some kind of allergy to ice and menthol so could only handle a few vapes.

1. . Does anyone have a Litchi Lemonade recipe that I can try (obviously I will have to omit any ice/menthol in the recipe due to my allergy)

2. . Also, I'm sure that there must be many (plain) Litchi recipes out there but some are usually much better than others.
Any recommendations on a nice (plain) Litchi recipe.

*EDIT.*
3. . Also looking for a naartjie recipe


Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@ddk1979 ,You can try this one from @Rude Rudi and just leave out the ice, best litchi profile I have found to date,

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351

Bit flowery for the first couple of days, but once it has steeped a bit it’s juicy lychee all the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Room Fogger said:


> @ddk1979 ,You can try this one from @Rude Rudi and just leave out the ice, best litchi profile I have found to date,
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351
> 
> Bit flowery for the first couple of days, but once it has steeped a bit it’s juicy lychee all the way.




Thanks @Room Fogger
I actually have all the concentrates so almost ready to go (trying to get hold of some nic).

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> I tried the new NCV Ripple Reimagined not realising that it had a completely different flavour profile compared to the original NCV Ripple (orange popsicle).
> 
> 
> The new NCV Ripple Reimagined is an Ice Cold Litchi Lemonade. I really enjoyed the juice BUT I have some kind of allergy to ice and menthol so could only handle a few vapes.
> 
> 1. . Does anyone have a Litchi Lemonade recipe that I can try (obviously I will have to omit any ice/menthol in the recipe due to my allergy)
> 
> 2. . Also, I'm sure that there must be many (plain) Litchi recipes out there but some are usually much better than others.
> Any recommendations on a nice (plain) Litchi recipe.
> 
> *EDIT.*
> 3. . Also looking for a naartjie recipe
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> .



2ml naartjie
1ml citrus
1ml apple
1ml mango
2ml cream
2ml strawberry
2ml exotic fruit
To 100ml base pg/vg
Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

You can up the naartjie and apple and 
Reduce the strawberry and exotic fruit.
Or make other other alterations. Your choice ,bit give some feedback please.
All flavour mill.TFM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks @Resistance 
TFM are a bit expensive with their shipping (R150) unless you qualify for free shipping (R1000)

Will wait and see if there are any other recommendations.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

TFM are the same as clyrolinx so you can use those instead?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

LeislB said:


> TFM are the same as clyrolinx so you can use those instead?




Thanks for the info @LeislB 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Resistance
> TFM are a bit expensive with their shipping (R150) unless you qualify for free shipping (R1000)
> 
> Will wait and see if there are any other recommendations.
> 
> .


80 if your not in a hurry. Two days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

I will mix it with the brand's I got. Maybe it's better with different brands. Who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

anymore suggestions ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

Frandy Litchi is the best litchi I've tasted. I add Cap sweet litchi too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Following this as I'm a big fan of litchi recipes.
Anyone have an idea of where I can find some Frandy concentrates in the EU/UK? Or anyone that can ship to here?


----------



## StompieZA

Frandy - Lychee is great (BLCK vapours inhouse brand concentrate) I use it with mango and other fruits at 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> To 100ml base pg/vg
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk


@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Room Fogger said:


> @ddk1979 ,You can try this one from @Rude Rudi and just leave out the ice, best litchi profile I have found to date,
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351
> 
> Bit flowery for the first couple of days, but once it has steeped a bit it’s juicy lychee all the way.




Mixed some litchi according to this recipe but found that the juice is too perfumy/flowery (like those pink Musk sweets).
Also found that the juice tasted a bit "rough". I only mixed the nicotine at 2.4mg and then steeped it for 12 days.
As per @Lingogrey (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/welcome-to-the-diy-world.t68176/#post-870188), this is most probably caused by the CAP Sweet Lychee.

I'll make another batch with the CAP Sweet Lychee cut down to 0.5% and another with some Dragon fruit added (0.4%) to see how it affects the result.

Want to try it with FRA Litchi that some people on the forum regard as the best Litchi, but BLckVapour seems to be the only ones who stock it and the CTown branch is out of stock.

.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB

ddk1979 said:


> Mixed some litchi according to this recipe but found that the juice is too perfumy/flowery (like those pink Musk sweets).
> Also found that the juice tasted a bit "rough". I only mixed the nicotine at 2.4% and then steeped it for 12 days.
> As per @Lingogrey (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/welcome-to-the-diy-world.t68176/#post-870188), this is most probably caused by the CAP Sweet Lychee.
> 
> I'll make another batch with the CAP Sweet Lychee cut down to 0.5% and another with some Dragon fruit added (0.4%) to see how it affects the result.
> 
> Want to try it with FRA Litchi that some people on the forum regard as the best Litchi, but BLckVapour seems to be the only ones who stock it and the CTown branch is out of stock.
> 
> .
> 
> .


Two other great litchis are from Flavour world (FSA Malaysian Litchi) or flavour Hyper CBE double litchi

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

